# Max



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

This is Max :001_wub: He is almost 9 months old


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Max! You're gorgeous and your ears are hugggeee :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww Max is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw he's lovely


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww hes lovley


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Max is lovely.
GSD ears are the best


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

Updated pics of Max


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Max is very handsome. He reminds me of one we met last night while out with our two monkeys, there were two of them and they decided to come play with us, the one liked Max decided it would be fun to keep bouncing all over me! She was a big softie though.


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

My baba <3


----------

